# New software P3.64 for 510?



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

_501/508/510 P3.64, P3.63 12/7/2006 _ Does anyone have the P3.64 software yet and do you know what it is??


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

All I've found on it is

12/11/2006: 1318 Software Version P3.64 for DVR501/508/510 
Effective Tuesday, December 12th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.64 for the DVR501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time P3.63 and P3.64 will be the valid software versions for the DVR501/508/510.


Also found this, from last week
12/06/2006: 1103 Software Version P3.64 for DVR501/508/510 
Effective Thursday, December 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.64 for the DVR501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time P3.63 and P3.64 will be the valid software versions for the DVR501/508/510


so did they find a issue or something to back out of the update?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could find the info in Darkman's thread - do we need the duplicate thread ?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You could find the info in Darkman's thread - do we need the duplicate thread ?


Please post a link to a duplicate thread. Its obvious we don't know about the Darkman thread.

This darkman thread isn't in the DVR area, I never read the other areas.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm usually use Search feature.  
Use keywords "darkman" and "software", pretty easy.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Frostwolf, it looks like an additional partial phase, meaning another group of receivers will be targeted to get P364. They dipped their toe in the water, didn't get bit, so they'll test the reaction with a whole foot in.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

P Smith said:


> You could find the info in Darkman's thread - do we need the duplicate thread ?


Mr. Smith, are you concerned that we are about to run out of room in cyberspace and 510 users can't have their own thread about new software?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

The new software may only be about fixing the weather channel reboot bug:

(from Sharklover)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=749039#post749039

I was hoping for a step forward, like NBR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you combine two things in one - informing about new FW - better keep it in one thread as Darkman doing
and what's new in particular version; 
then yes - in DVR forum it will be better served, I 'm agree.


----------

